

C500k in Action at Urban Airship (2010) - weitzj
http://urbanairship.com/blog/2010/08/24/c500k-in-action-at-urban-airship/

======
StephenGL
Pretty cool. I wonder how their usage pattern effects this. I would suspect
they have lots of connections doing very little, but that have to be able to
wake up and act. This is in contrast to an HTTP app where the connections are
largely active.

